# Hockey Stop



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

I was taking an intermediate level snowboarding lesson from an instructor and he was trying to teach me a move called "hockey stop". He didn't really get into detail on how to do it. I tried to do it, but I slide to a stop; I can't just stop exactly. Nor can I kick up snow when I do stop. I know it takes a lot of power in the thighs, but I have no other ideas. Any tips? Thanks.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

anon.knee.mass said:


> I was taking an intermediate level snowboarding lesson from an instructor and he was trying to teach me a move called "hockey stop". He didn't really get into detail on how to do it. I tried to do it, but I slide to a stop; I can't just stop exactly. Nor can I kick up snow when I do stop. I know it takes a lot of power in the thighs, but I have no other ideas. Any tips? Thanks.


Heh, probably a ski instructor. The "Hockey Stop" movement pattern doesn't really cross over to riding, but the outcome would have a similar effect (board coming to a stop across the hill sending a cloud of snow downhill).

It's easiest to do for the first time out of a diagonal traverse but with practice you should be able to do it starting with the board pointing down the fall line.

Here's the steps I think of when doing it. From a tall stance,sink rapidly toward the board by flexing your legs, to down unweight the board. While this is happening you should pivot the board across the fall line and set the edge all in one continuous motion. Try heel side first.

Before trying the above you may want to practice side slipping down the hill and coming to a stop by quickly increasing the edge angle of the board. 

It's really less of a power move and more of a timing / balance move. Coming to a stop balanced on the edge takes some practice but not much strength at least at the speed when you are first learning it. Watch the guys at the end of a border cross or GS event to see a high speed stop.

Your problem sound like you're not tilting the board on to a high enough edge angle.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

Yea, I don't know why he called it "hockey stop" either. I think the point was to teach me how to stop really fast in case of an emergency or something. He was also teaching me pivot turns, jump turns, moguls, and 360's. I didn't really understand why he was teaching me these moves until I saw a video on youtube YouTube - Snowboarding intermediate tutorial

I've tried increasing the angle of my edge, but I only fall on my butt more. I'll work on improving my balance.

GS = Giant Salomn Skiing?


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

GS=Giant Slalom (snowboarding or skiing). 

In this case...


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

i can do it but i never spray snow for some reason lol


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

lt_reed94 said:


> i can do it but i never spray snow for some reason lol


its hard unless if your on some nice powder.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

Usually you can make a sharp turn away from someone that gets in the way. There has been a few times where I've had someone cut right in front of me suddenly. My favourite was this young girl on ski's, She decided to cut right in front of me. The only way I wasn't gonna put her in the hospital, was to turn her into a snowman. She was white from top to bottom, and started screaming haha. I think she learned her lesson that day.

You want to use a higher edge angle, and power into that stop.Get down a bit lower,so you can maximize the use of your leg muscles and remain balanced. I'm guessing that you're nearly standing up, and trying to maintain that position while using a high edge angle. That's a recipe for washing out and ending up on your ass.

Get down lower and stay centered, make the abrupt stop, and this time, press your legs into it like a leg press. You should have a lot more power this time, and should be able to balance a bit better.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

don't forget to avoid chatter and the edge slipping out... to apply the pressure gradually..always. This will help alleviate to much pressure applied to quckly.. smooooothe ..like oil.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

There is an old thread about how to do a snow spray. Wich is basicly the consequence of doing a hockey-stop  .
Bottom line: Agrresivly turn your snowboard in the snow and aim to put your hand (or even your arm) on the snow.

link to snow spray thread.


----------

